# Lost Marathon "0" Luminous Pip Off Bezel: Help!



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

hope that makes sense: the triangular luminous pip on the bezel of my tsar has fallen out, i can remember someone else had this problem, but can't find the post.

as far as i see it i can return the watch for repair ( lot of hassle), get a new pip off marathon, paint the triangle white or get some luminova paint!

any suggestions?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

It was me - I ended up sending it back...twice! They replaced the whole bezel, which is the best result I guess.

Sending it back would be my advice, but you're right, it is more hassle.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply pinkwindmill

i knew i'd seen someone with the same problem.

out of interest did they charge you for the repair? i've been quoted $35 including return shipping to switzerland: i know that's reasonable, but i am dissapionted that a watch designed to be so robust suffers from such a fault.I bought the watch second hand, so do not know it's age with regards to a warranty.

why did you send it back twice btw?

I might go down the lines of pushing for a free replacement saying its a design fault if i have no success in getting a replacement "pip": i don't thinkit's unreasonably for a watch marketed as a sar divers watch not to fall apart when i take my jumper off!

anyone else had this happen


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe the 120 click bezels corrected that issue with a staked pip. I have extra bezels but not sure if the 120 fits for the 60 click I think it should. Can't remember what they cost now but were cheap I think.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> thanks for the reply pinkwindmill
> 
> i knew i'd seen someone with the same problem.
> 
> ...


No charge but mine was a May 2006 Contract so was quite new. I did pay my shipping costs though.

It went back twice because they didn't fit the replacemet bezel properly the first time.

35$, so about Â£17 including shipping? Not bad IMO, seeing as that will probably be a replacement bezel.

Good luck anyhow.

Cheers,

Guy


----------

